
How News Corp got lost in Myspace - solipsist
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/07/us-myspace-idUSTRE7364G420110407?sp=true
======
coryl
If you've ever read The Facebook Effect;

"That’s the difference between a Los Angeles company and a Silicon Valley
company,” he said. “We built this to last, and these guys [at MySpace] don’t
have a clue.” - Mark Zuckerberg

~~~
bluedanieru
News Corp didn't have a clue what to do with Myspace, either. Social media
isn't terribly useful for what Murdoch does with News Corp.

------
jacques_chester
The tl;dr version:

    
    
        * Facebook
        * Infighting
        * Facebook
        * Scaling problems
        * Some more infighting
        * Facebook
    

and

    
    
        * Facebook

